# pour débutant: unix commandes less et more



## freedom (18 Septembre 2003)

je débute sous unix et je galère avec les commandes less et more, kézaco ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Tu veux utiliser ca pourquoi ? Faut vraiment en avoir besion pour les utiliser ces commandes...

Si tu as besoin d'aide il y a toujorus :

man less
man more

Je viens de controler, c'est très bien expliqué.


----------



## Yeti (18 Septembre 2003)

pourquoi tu galeres avec ca, je piges pas.
Y a aucun piege dans ces commandes, ca t'affiche le contenu de ton fichier, et tu tapes &lt;espace&gt; pour passer d'une page à l'autre. Et &lt;q&gt; pour quitter.
Pour une liste exhaustive, voir le &lt;man less&gt; ou &lt;man more&gt;


----------

